# FDA targets supplement manufacturers, falsely accuses them of selling drugs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA targets supplement manufacturers, falsely accuses them of selling drugs by Ethan A. Huff (NaturalNews) In the eyes of the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA), there is no difference between a legitimate, scientifically-backed health claim, and a phony, made-up claim, as it concerns food and dietary supplements. Only FDA-approved drugs, you see, provide real [...]

*Read More...*


----------

